# National Geographic has done it again!



## Josiah (Jan 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Hodomt6bBOw


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2015)

Loooved that Josiah, thanks so much for posting! :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful thanks Josiah


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2015)

Excellent!

Reminds me of Edward G. Robinson's "death film" in _Soylent Green_ ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 17, 2015)

That was wild!  Thank you for the post!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful, thanks for posting.


----------



## jujube (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 18, 2015)

Amazing photography. Wonderful to capture the moment. Thanks Josiah.


----------

